# Got a nice one this morning!!



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hit a trib of the Rifle water levels are great caught a few nice browns 10 to 12 inches then hooked into this guy just shy of 15 going to be good on the grill tonight.As always caught all fish on panther martins.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish !!!


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Another good day, nice fish. Thanks for sharing with us poor fools that are working & waiting to get out! Keeps the motivation high.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Nice fish!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice fish. Gotta love them stream trout...mmmmm.


----------

